# The Continuing Adventures of Brinkley



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Happy 1st Birthday Brinkley, have a wonderful day, looking forward to sharing in all your adventures now you are a grown up golden boy xxxx


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Happy 1st Birthday, Brinkley my man! Sorry that you have to wait for your birthday cake but I am sure you are being spoiled no matter what


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Happy 1st birthday handsome Brinkley! It's a been a pleasure watching you grow up from a fluffy baby into a beautiful big boy  I can't wait to follow your adventures as a grown up golden. Hope that you have a lovely day with your family! Sammy sends you birthday cuddles and says he wishes he could meet you.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Brinkley, you've grown into such a handsome young pup!! 

*Happy First Birthday* little buddy!!


----------



## Aleksandrina (May 27, 2014)

Happy First B-day, Brinkley!  

What kind of cake would you be making him?


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

I found a recipe with pumpkin, flour, and I think it has some peanut butter in it. It's made of all things that are safe for dogs. It suggested making frosting out of cream cheese, peanut butter, and plain yogurt. I'm making a small cupcake-sized one.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

:--pipe::--pipe:HAPPY 1ST BIRTHDAY BRINKLEY!!!:--pipe::--pipe:


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Happy 1st Birthday Brinkley!!! I hope you liked your treat mom made for you!!


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

HAPPY birthday handsome!!!!!!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Happy Birthday Brinkley! Tell your Mom you are willing to wait on the cake but you will need some homemade treats to make up for it! She can PM me for recipes! Don't feel bad M, my Dad had his big bypass surgery on Yogi's 1st birthday- the timing stunk because I wanted to party all day with Yogi, but instead I was stuck in a dirty and very unwelcoming hospital. We ended up celebrating a few days later.


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Happy Birthday handsome Brinkley  {)


----------



## pb2b (Nov 8, 2013)

Happy birthday !!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Stopping by to say hi!. How is Mr Brinkley doing?.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

He's doing pretty well, Swishy, thanks for asking. He's a very energetic 13-month old boy. He definitely keeps us on our toes! I will post some current pictures tomorrow.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Looking forward to seeing more of him. Happy belated bday!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Sorry I haven't had time to upload any pics yet. Here is a short adventure with a sprinkler this morning:

http://youtu.be/KTt_2ONMftc


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Aw Brinkley you are SO cute and handsome x


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Haha, loved the video of Brinkley with the sprinkler! What a handsome boy he has grown up into


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

Brinkley is a really good looking pup!
Hoping he got more spoiled on his special day.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Hi Brinkley :wave: Bet you're enjoying your summer. Are you barking for the Tigers? Keep having fun, little buddy!!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

dborgers said:


> Hi Brinkley :wave: Bet you're enjoying your summer. Are you barking for the Tigers? Keep having fun, little buddy!!



Ummm, no, they're playing like garbage...?


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Here are a few recent ones of Brinkley:









Here he is exhausted after DH took him for a long walk:


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

Belated Happy Birthday Brinkley!   I'm with you - cool off on the couch after your walk.


----------



## Aleksandrina (May 27, 2014)

Handsome boy!  

I can't believe that Theo will be THIS big in less than 10 months. Does Brinkley try to chew the crocs?


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Oh yeah. I keep them by the back door and they always end up in the living room! He loves to carry them around and shake them.


----------



## Sam Hill (Jan 20, 2012)

He is a pretty big dude for a year. How much does he weigh? He is a fine looking dog I'll tell you what .


----------



## Sam Hill (Jan 20, 2012)

fozziesmom said:


> Sorry I haven't had time to upload any pics yet. Here is a short adventure with a sprinkler this morning:
> 
> Brinkley vs. the Sprinkler - YouTube


I enjoyed that


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Sam Hill said:


> He is a pretty big dude for a year. How much does he weigh? He is a fine looking dog I'll tell you what .



I think he's around 80. His parents were both big.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Brinkley - you're such a little cutie!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Brinkley with a little "stick". We had bad storms this week and a lot of limbs fell.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Haha, that little stick is nearly as long as he is!


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

I'd hate to see what a larger stick would look like!


----------



## maizy's mom (Nov 21, 2012)

Happy birthday Brinkley!!!!!!!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

A _very Belated _Happy 1st Birthday to Brinkley.

Don't know how I missed his thread, but I sure did. So sorry........

Enjoyed the video and the great pictures of Brinkley. 
He's a handsome boy.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Brinkley has an English Cream girlfriend on the next block. Her name is Olive. They were playing earlier. Sorry the video is the wrong way.

http://youtu.be/ekM9aqCyvew


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

> Brinkley has an English Cream girlfriend on the next block. Her name is Olive.


How nice. New nickname: Romeo


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Aw, they're so cute together. She reminds me of Daisy  It looks like shes totally smitten with Brinkley!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

HolDaisy said:


> Aw, they're so cute together. She reminds me of Daisy  It looks like shes totally smitten with Brinkley!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



They're smitten with each other!?


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Very cute, this is for you both!


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Aw, they are so cute together


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

AWW what a lovely couple


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

*Laura* said:


> AWW what a lovely couple



Heehee! They are cute....


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Good Morning!


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Hello handsome!


----------



## RYAC (Mar 10, 2014)

What a good looking boy! Excuse me if I missed it, but who is his sire/dam at Gazebo?


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Hi Handsome!!!!!!!:--heart::--heart:


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

RYAC said:


> What a good looking boy! Excuse me if I missed it, but who is his sire/dam at Gazebo?



His mom is Inca, and his dad was Seger, from Autumn Grove Goldens, who unfortunately passed away over the summer.

Here is the link to his page on K9data:

http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=563990


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

Hello Brinkley!! Love to see your smile


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Hello handsome boy, that is a fabulous photo of you. Am sending a special cuddle from me and Barnaby x


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

swishywagga said:


> Hello handsome boy, that is a fabulous photo of you. Am sending a special cuddle from me and Barnaby x



Cuddles right back to you and Barnaby, Swishy!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Brinkley, you sure are a handsome guy  I'd use that one for your Facebook cover. The ladies will go nuts!!


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

What a stunning photo! Brinkley is such a handsome boy


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

Wow Brinkley what a strikingly gorgeous big boy you have become!
I bet that you get lots of compliments as you walk down the street


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Doug said:


> Wow Brinkley what a strikingly gorgeous big boy you have become!
> 
> I bet that you get lots of compliments as you walk down the street



We do get compliments! It always makes me smile..


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Aw, Brinkley has grown into such a handsome young man


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

!!!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

dborgers said:


> !!!



Hahahahaha!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Stopping by to say hi!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Hi Swishy!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

I've been having an issue with Brinkley who is now 15 months old, and I need some advice. He has been having a horrible issue with jumping lately. It's mostly on me, but he will try to do it if we are greeting someone on a walk.(usually we step aside and practice a sit-stay and let them go on their way). I've read that "if your dog jumps he's not getting enough exercise!" This dog gets 4-6 miles a day! When he does it I try to correct him, but it fires him up more. We were always taught to grab the front paws and place them back on the ground, or give them a soft knee to the chest. Neither works. I've tried turning my back on him and ignoring him, but then he just jumps on my back! In the house I'm able to isolate him in our foyer with a gate until he calms down. I'm sure some on this forum will think I'm just inept, but I'm curious as to what may have worked for some of you. Thanks in advance.


----------



## pb2b (Nov 8, 2013)

What we do with Henry is say "off" and back up (sometimes jump back so he can't land on me) until his paws hit floor. Then I make him sit and praise him. If I see him getting ready to jump, I say "uh uh" and try to get him to sit right away. "Try"being operative word. If he doesn't sit, and I am inside, I go in the bedroom for 30 seconds. 

One of my training books said you can grab his paws and hold them until he gets squirmy and wants free. Hold on for another 15 seconds then let him go.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Brinkley's such a handsome boy, love his zipper nose.

He and Olive are so cute together.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Teenager! You have a bratty teenager on your hands - Ben has his moments towards that stage as well. Today he jumped on me as well and had not done it in a while. 

I would say, like me, keep telling him to get OFF, push him down and anything else you used to do. They sure do have their moments


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

cgriffin said:


> Teenager! You have a bratty teenager on your hands - Ben has his moments towards that stage as well. Today he jumped on me as well and had not done it in a while.
> 
> I would say, like me, keep telling him to get OFF, push him down and anything else you used to do. They sure do have their moments



Thanks, Christa! He can be so sweet, but this jumping is driving me nuts!! I know we'll get thru it.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

fozziesmom said:


> I've been having an issue with Brinkley who is now 15 months old, and I need some advice. He has been having a horrible issue with jumping lately. It's mostly on me, but he will try to do it if we are greeting someone on a walk.(usually we step aside and practice a sit-stay and let them go on their way). I've read that "if your dog jumps he's not getting enough exercise!" This dog gets 4-6 miles a day! When he does it I try to correct him, but it fires him up more. We were always taught to grab the front paws and place them back on the ground, or give them a soft knee to the chest. Neither works. I've tried turning my back on him and ignoring him, but then he just jumps on my back! In the house I'm able to isolate him in our foyer with a gate until he calms down. I'm sure some on this forum will think I'm just inept, but I'm curious as to what may have worked for some of you. Thanks in advance.


Brinkley is very handsome. 

About jumping (and leash biting with us) just to let you know you are not alone. Charlie used to do that ... a lot, especially on morning walks. I did not find magic formula yet. The worst is when I ask him to sit, he sits, gets treats and goes again. Now I pay more attention to him and when I see that look before it comes I praise and treat, say see bunny or Willow is coming, or something... Not so much help, sorry.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Brinkley went to the vet for his 3-year rabies and other vaccines today. He got a clean bill of health! Our vet said that he'd never seen ears so clean. Everything checked out normal. He is a big boy at a whopping 77 pounds! There's not an ounce of fat on this guy.


----------



## Kodiac-Bear (Jan 20, 2014)

I guess Diesel started that earlier than most, probably means he will find something else to act-up with later on. :uhoh: What our trainer had me try was standing on Diesel's leash, only leave the leash long enough to sit or stand, he could not jump up, then reinforce this with sit, goodboy and treats when he calmed down. I would just stand in place until he figured it out or calmed down, at 70 pounds its hard to control them, but standing on the leash is very easy. It worked for us..


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Yay for a great check up at the vet's office 

Mr. Brinkley is no little puppy anymore, haha.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

So glad to hear that Brinkley is doing well and had a good vets visit. Sending hugs to your Mr B from my Mr B!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Back at you and Mr. Barnaby, Swishy,

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Yay for getting on well at the vets Brinkley! He's grown up into such a beautiful, handsome boy


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Brinkley you are a beautiful boy. I'm glad you got a clean bill of health. Your mom has been taking very good care of you


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

What a handsome boy  Fun and continued great health to Brinkley. Give him a scritch from me


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Havent checked in on you lately Brinkley....what a handsome boy you are!!!! ::::


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Stopping by to say hi to you and the gorgeous Mr B, hoping you are all ok!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Hi Swishy! We are good-Brinkley is still a teenager, but I'm starting to see a glimmer of a grown up boy... Thank you for asking!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

What a handsome dude!  Glad you all are having a blast


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

Hello beautiful boy!


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Beautiful Brinkley! His coat is such a lovely colour 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Brinkley says thanks for all of the complements!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

What a cute picture!!! Brinkley, you're a super boy. Uncle Danny is looking forward to meeting you when I come North


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

dborgers said:


> What a cute picture!!! Brinkley, you're a super boy. Uncle Danny is looking forward to meeting you when I come North



Back at ya, Danny!


----------



## Aleksandrina (May 27, 2014)

He's super cute!


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Mr. Brinkley sure is a handsome dude


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

cgriffin said:


> Mr. Brinkley sure is a handsome dude


I second that !!!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Just stopping by to say Hi to you and Mr B!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Hi Swishy! Hello back to you too. We are starting to see shades of an adult dog but we're a long way from it yet. He still quite busy being a puppy!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Brinkley is such a handsome guy. 

This winter he'll be big enough to take on the biggest snow piles. That should be fun for both of you.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Brinkley is SUCH a handsome boy! I'm glad to hear that he's still having lots of fun being a puppy, that's what we like to hear  Sammy would love to play with Brinkley. I so wish we lived nearby, imagine the mischief that they'd get up to! lol.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

HolDaisy said:


> Brinkley is SUCH a handsome boy! I'm glad to hear that he's still having lots of fun being a puppy, that's what we like to hear  Sammy would love to play with Brinkley. I so wish we lived nearby, imagine the mischief that they'd get up to! lol.



Oh yeah, I'm sure they would have a blast!


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Has Brinkley met Mr. Darcy yet ?

Brinkley is starting to look so grown up


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Nope. There's quite a distance between us and now winter is upon us, unfortunately.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

He sure is looking quite grown up!!!!::


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

He is actually starting to act that way too-sort of! Shades of the adult dog to come...


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Aw, what a handsome guy Brinkley is. Is he getting excited about the coming of Santa Paws?


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm trying to decide if the look he's giving you is meant to make you feel guilty or his disapproval. Although, I suppose at some times they go hand in hand


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

So handsome! How's he getting on with the Christmas decorations? Sammy is leaving the tree alone at the moment, although I don't quite trust him 100% with it when there's no one home lol.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

dborgers said:


> Aw, what a handsome guy Brinkley is. Is he getting excited about the coming of Santa Paws?


Thanks, Danny! I'm not sure he understands the concept yet! We still have to teach him to open gifts like Fozzie used to.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

HolDaisy said:


> So handsome! How's he getting on with the Christmas decorations? Sammy is leaving the tree alone at the moment, although I don't quite trust him 100% with it when there's no one home lol.


Thanks! He does fine when we are home, but earlier in the week I caught him trying to chew on an ornament hook, so he is banned from our living room when we aren't home.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

hubbub said:


> I'm trying to decide if the look he's giving you is meant to make you feel guilty or his disapproval. Although, I suppose at some times they go hand in hand


It was more of a "Why did you stop scratching me to take another picture?" look! So yes, he wanted to make me feel guilty..


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

fozziesmom said:


> Thanks! He does fine when we are home, but earlier in the week I caught him trying to chew on an ornament hook, so he is banned from our living room when we aren't home.


Oh no lol, that's what we've had to do with Sammy. He's not bothered at all about baubles and ornaments, he just wants the pine needles and bark from the wooden tree stump :doh:


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

fozziesmom said:


> Thanks, Danny! I'm not sure he understands the concept yet! We still have to teach him to open gifts like Fozzie used to.


Young boys favorite Christmas toys are the wrappings to shred


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Aw, a cute look on Brinkley's face


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Merry Christmas and and a Happy New Year from Brinkley!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Happy Holidays to you and your handsome Brinkley.

Wishing you all the best in the New Year!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Wishing you a wonderful festive season Mr B and Family from Our Mr B and Family!


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

Happy Holidays, Brinkley!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

What a sweet picture. Happy New Year from our crew to yours


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Thanks! The only reason that he was so attentive was that DH was holding a pair of socks, which Brinkley covets!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Happy New Year Brinkley And Family, Hugs and Rubs from all the swishy crew!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Right back at you across the pond, Swishy! Happy New Year to you and yours!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Happy new year to you and handsome Mr Brinkley!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

HolDaisy said:


> Happy new year to you and handsome Mr Brinkley!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



Thanks! Right back at you, Sammy and the rest of your family!


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Happy New Year, Brinkley and family


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

You too, Christa!


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

fozziesmom said:


> Merry Christmas and and a Happy New Year from Brinkley!
> 
> View attachment 477769


He s so filling out to an awesome doggie!!!! So handsome!!! Happy New Yer!!!!!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Stopping by to say hi to you and your Mr B!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

swishywagga said:


> Stopping by to say hi to you and your Mr B!



Hi back to you and your Mr. B!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Nash666 said:


> He s so filling out to an awesome doggie!!!! So handsome!!! Happy New Yer!!!!!



Thank you very much!


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

OooH! Brinkley, I'm going to have to send you some bun warmers


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

This is what happens when I try to change the sheets on my bed!


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Haha Brinkley is too cute!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

fozziesmom said:


> This is what happens when I try to change the sheets on my bed!
> 
> View attachment 482890


LOL!! You'll just have to get him his own full sized bed to lay on while you make the bed. Too comfy!!


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

I wanted to stop by to say hi to you and Brinkley. I hope you're staying tucked in and warm


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Also stopping by to say Hi! to you and your Mr B from me and my Mr B!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Hi everyone! Brinkley is no worse for the wear with the frigid temps. In fact, he wants to go outside every chance he gets! Thanks for checking
in!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

fozziesmom said:


> Hi everyone! Brinkley is no worse for the wear with the frigid temps. In fact, he wants to go outside every chance he gets! Thanks for checking
> in!
> 
> View attachment 496634


 Brinkley you are so sweet with your ball.
Fighting the same battle here, getting tired of opening and closing the back yard door. I wonder do they ever get cold.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Buddy's mom forever said:


> Brinkley you are so sweet with your ball.
> Fighting the same battle here, getting tired of opening and closing the back yard door. I wonder do they ever get cold.[/
> 
> I don't think they do!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Brinkley, you look like you're in dog heaven with that ball, someone to give you scritches, and comfy places to lay around and dream young doggie dreams


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Hi Brinkley it's Barnaby here from across the pond. Your mom told me that you like eating lots of interesting stuff and serenading her with your wind, it's great isn't it, do you think it has something to do with dogs whose names begin with B and end in Y!


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

LOL, Nicky!!

Hi Brinkley and mom, I hope you are staying warm but are having fun in the snow.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

swishywagga said:


> Hi Brinkley it's Barnaby here from across the pond. Your mom told me that you like eating lots of interesting stuff and serenading her with your wind, it's great isn't it, do you think it has something to do with dogs whose names begin with B and end in Y!



Yep, that must be it! ROFL!!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

cgriffin said:


> LOL, Nicky!!
> 
> Hi Brinkley and mom, I hope you are staying warm but are having fun in the snow.



Christa, it's been sooooo cold up here. We really need spring!


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Brinkley is such a handsome boy! I adore his little zipper nose, it's too cute. Hope you're managing to stay warm. Sammy is another one that is obsessed with going outside a million times a day. The second he does go out he's then jumping up at the door looking heartbroken...and the cycle continues morning till night lol.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

fozziesmom said:


> Christa, it's been sooooo cold up here. We really need spring!


I can't even imagine how spring feels like. :no:
You couldn't believe it, Charlie made me to lower down the limits. It used to be -23C (-10F) no walks, now it is -28C (-18F) and we go. I just feel so bad because he is home alone all day, I come for half an hour at lunch time but with weather like this it makes me so tired at the end of the day. 
Charlie is sending to his friend Brinkley warm hugs from very cold Winnipeg.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Warm hugs back to Charlie from Brinkley. I can't even imagine walking in weather that cold! It sure doesn't seem to bother them, does it? Brinkley is alone a lot too, so that's why I take him, too. You can't help but feel bad for them!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

fozziesmom said:


> Warm hugs back to Charlie from Brinkley. I can't even imagine walking in weather that cold! It sure doesn't seem to bother them, does it? Brinkley is alone a lot too, so that's why I take him, too. You can't help but feel bad for them!


I couldn't imagine doing it with my Buddy too, but this sweet devil knows how to get things done his way. He just refuses to eat his breakfast and he knows I couldn't leave him until noon with no breakfast. :doh:

To add, that's what happens in the morning, in the evening he "argues" with me to go for walk.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Too funny!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Brinkley cracks me up! Here he is on "his" ottoman looking out the window this morning.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Aw Brinkley you look wonderful and so handsome!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Here's another one:


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

Brinkley, thank you for the big laugh! You know, whatever is comfortable for you works


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Aw Brinkley is just adorable! Seeing those photos of him has made me smile because Daisy used to rest on ours in exactly the same position, I don't know how on earth they find it comfortable...but they seem to somehow


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Happy Sunday!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Thanks Brinkley, unfortunately it is almost over, but it was a good and short day.
Hope you had Happy Sunday too!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Aw, Brinkley I missed you yesterday, hope you and your family had a great weekend and an even better week ahead! P. S. You're looking very handsome as always x


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

swishywagga said:


> Aw, Brinkley I missed you yesterday, hope you and your family had a great weekend and an even better week ahead! P. S. You're looking very handsome as always x



It has to be a better week this week-we had a bad weather day last Tuesday and I managed to slip on the ice and split my head open! I have 8 staples in my head. Poor Brinkley didn't get a walk for 3 whole days last week...


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

fozziesmom said:


> It has to be a better week this week-we had a bad weather day last Tuesday and I managed to slip on the ice and split my head open! I have 8 staples in my head. Poor Brinkley didn't get a walk for 3 whole days last week...


OMG I am so sorry, poor you.
Brinkley will be fine, take care of yourself first. I always worry about those things as Charlie and me are alone most of the time. 
We have to be good for them. Sending healing vibes and hugs.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

fozziesmom said:


> It has to be a better week this week-we had a bad weather day last Tuesday and I managed to slip on the ice and split my head open! I have 8 staples in my head. Poor Brinkley didn't get a walk for 3 whole days last week...


Oh no, how awful I hope you feel better soon and the nasty ice and weather is soon gone for good. I know that Brinkley will be taking good care of you, hugs sent and take care x


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your fall - it sounds like a serious one. I trust Brinkley's being a good nurse


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Thanks, ladies. I'm doing just fine.
I only missed one day of work and had no concussion or skull fracture. The worst part was the rinsing out of the wound. That hurt!!


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Ouch, sounds nasty  Hope that you're on the mend now and Brinkley gave his Mom lots of cuddles!


----------



## Tripp43 (Oct 30, 2012)

Sorry to hear about your fall. Hate the ice, it can be dangerous for us and our dogs. Your beautiful Brinkley will take care of you.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

So sorry to hear about your fall, sure that must have hurt quite a bit.
Glad to hear it wasn't anymore serious and that you're feeling better. 

Your Brinkley sure is a good looking boy.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

How are you doing, how is your head?


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Thanks for asking! It's actually doing pretty good, and the staples are about ready to come out. The wound is quite itchy, so I know that it's healing. Next winter, I think that I'll have to be much more careful and choosy about when I walk. No more ice for me!?


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am glad it is healing nicely. First winter we had Charlie was a nightmare for me, ended up with the cast on my right (I think) arm for couple weeks. Hopefully winter is coming to an end soon. 
Hugs to sweet Brinkley boy!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Glad to hear you are healing and feeling better. Hoping you and Mr B have a great weekend!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Oh gosh, I haven't checked in on Brinkley in ages and here I see how handsome and huge he is!!! What a character! I'm so sorry to see that you're recovering from slipping on ice.... that is NO fun - I've done it before and it's scary, I'm glad all you needed was stitches, the thought of a head injury from it is terrifying. Please, please - next time don't work without a net!!!!

Hope you are continuing to mend and feeling better.


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

OUCH!!! Oh poor you taking a fall like that. I'm glad you're on the mend. Love the photos of your gorgeous boy


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Oh heavens, sorry to hear of your fall...It was sooo darn slippery out there the last 2 weeks...hoping youre on the mend....Neeko stopped in to give you hugs....sorry he doesnt live closer to pay a visit....Be well.....


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

swishywagga said:


> Glad to hear you are healing and feeling better. Hoping you and Mr B have a great weekend!



You too, Swishy and Sir B!


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

Oh my what a shock!
So glad to hear that you are on the mend


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Stopping by to say Hi and hope you are completely better now. Have a great weekend Mr B and Family, hugs from me and my Mr B!.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

We are much better, thanks for asking! I still have an indentation in my head-not sure if it will go away or not?


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Nash666 said:


> Oh heavens, sorry to hear of your fall...It was sooo darn slippery out there the last 2 weeks...hoping youre on the mend....Neeko stopped in to give you hugs....sorry he doesnt live closer to pay a visit....Be well.....
> 
> View attachment 507313



Neeko, you are so handsome in your therapy dog vest! I would have loved a visit from you!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Hi Brinkley and Family, hope you all have a very Happy Easter with lots of special treats!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Hi Swishy and Sir B! We hope you have a great Easter too!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Happy Easter to sweet Brinkley and family!


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Handsome Brinkley, hope you all have a lovely Easter.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Happy Easter from all of us to you and yours


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Right back at Ya, Danny! I'm sure it feels more like Easter down there..it's been cold again up here.?


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Thanks!!  Give your darling Easter Bunny a nice scritch from us


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Happy Spring!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Brinkley sure is a handsome boy.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Happy Spring back atcha  You're lookin' good, Brinkley!! Summer will be so much fun!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

You're looking great Brinkley, but then you would wouldn't you, your another very special Mr B!.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Bweenklee iz ur mammee da bwdai today?

Da Sharlie!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Da Sharlie--itz nize to zee u! I iz no baybee bwane enny morz-I iz almozt 2! Me mommeez keepz zayin itz so hardz to buleeb wat a beeg boyz I am now! Mee mommees birfdayz iz in 2 dayz-tanx u four askinz! How did u know?


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

'cause eye knou, we habe da kake in da pridge por toomorrou .

Porgot too tell u eye nou uor mammeez da zame ag.

da Sharlie


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Itz zacchewly Mondayz.?Eye lobz caykze. Fank yew!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Bweeklee day habe to gibe uz da kake too.

Eye juster added abov, an sain ur mammee da onlee won dai younger dem mi mammee!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Ohhhhh. Datz neat! Happeee burpdae to yer mommee too!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Fank u Bweenklee an Happee Bwdai to ur mammee too.

We lobe our mammeez manee, manee!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Weeeee do!


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

Goodness! Please plant a SMOOCH on Brinkley's zipper for me


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

hubbub said:


> Goodness! Please plant a SMOOCH on Brinkley's zipper for me



Ok, I will!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Ahhh, the screen is finally in the front door!


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Brinkley, you are so very handsome and we love seeing your beautiful photos  Love, love, love your special zipper nose too, it's so cute!


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

What a handsome boy he is


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Fozzie, you're super handsome .... and you look like you want to play. Have fun, little buddy!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Hi to my other favourite Mr B, hope you've been having fun and keeping your mom on her toes!.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Hi Swishy! He has! He is starting to settle, maybe a little bit...he still chases his tail like a madman. Hello to your Mr. B. too!


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Just wanted to say hello also to beautiful Brinkley, hope that he has been having lots of fun


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

He's still a puppy in many ways, but is starting to act like a big boy, " sometimes...


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

HI HANDSOME BRINKLEY!!!!!:wavey::wavey:::


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Here is Brinkley with his best bud, Wilbur:


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

They look so happy together! Very cute!


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Glad to hear that you're still like a puppy Brinkley  Sammy is just the same, he's a good, grown up boy, but reminds us every day that he's still a big puppy lol.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

What a sweet picture. He and Wilbur look like they enjoy each other a lot.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Really sweet photo of Mr B and Wilbur!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

dborgers said:


> What a sweet picture. He and Wilbur look like they enjoy each other a lot.



They really do, Danny! They are best buds! Wilbur is a very sweet boy.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

swishywagga said:


> Really sweet photo of Mr B and Wilbur!



Thanks, Swishy! Brinkley has a fit when Wilbur walks by and he doesn't get to play with him.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Please give Brinkley a nice scritch from us  Hope you're having a fun summer


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Scritch given, Danny! Scritches to Rudy, Ollie and Katie as well! I am off work for the summer, so Brinkley is loving having me around. I hope you are enjoying your summer too!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

We're enjoying it, though down here it's the 90's all summer. Which means lots of time indoors and trips to the lake


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm beginning to think that I need to get Brinkley a little plastic pool to play in. It's been pretty hot up here too and he seems to hate the heat.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

fozziesmom said:


> I'm beginning to think that I need to get Brinkley a little plastic pool to play in. It's been pretty hot up here too and he seems to hate the heat.


Heck Yeah, Ma....what are you waiting for??? :::: I vote yes on the pool....he will love it, so will his friend Wilbur, Im sure!!!!!


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

You could cool your toes off in it too!


----------



## goldenewbie (Nov 10, 2011)

Happy Birthday Brinkley, you handsome fella!

:doh: I din't realize this was an older thread  I just saw the first page with the birthday boy, and set out to wish him  

Guess, his birthday is approaching.. so Happy 2nd birthday Brinkley, in advance!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

fozziesmom said:


> I'm beginning to think that I need to get Brinkley a little plastic pool to play in. It's been pretty hot up here too and he seems to hate the heat.


Dear Aunt fozziesmom, 

I think a little pool filled with sausages sounds like a a good idea. I suggested it to your Mr B and he agrees, just thought I'd mention it!. Hugs from Senior Mr B


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Oh, I'm sure he would love a pool of sausages, Unka Bardabee! But, I think they might make him too windy!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

goldenewbie said:


> Happy Birthday Brinkley, you handsome fella!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you! His birthday is July 1st, so it is approaching fast! I can't believe he's two already...


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Nash666 said:


> Heck Yeah, Ma....what are you waiting for??? :::: I vote yes on the pool....he will love it, so will his friend Wilbur, Im sure!!!!!



Nancie, I think you are right! Maybe I'll go get one when we get back from the lake.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

hubbub said:


> You could cool your toes off in it too!



Sounds like a plan!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

fozziesmom said:


> Oh, I'm sure he would love a pool of sausages, Unka Bardabee! But, I think they might make him too windy!


As The Wise Old Golden Once Said, 'Better Out Than In'!.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

swishywagga said:


> As The Wise Old Golden Once Said, 'Better Out Than In'!.



Too funny, Swishy!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Charlie is sooo jealous, wish his mom could take summer off! 
Hugs to you guyz!


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Sammy loves his little pool, he said he wishes you lived closer and Brinkley could play in his


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

HolDaisy said:


> Sammy loves his little pool, he said he wishes you lived closer and Brinkley could play in his



Brinkley would love it!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Happy 2nd Birthday to my sweet boy, Brinkley!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Happy 2nd Birthday to Brinkley!
Have fun celebrating your big day.

You're such a handsome boy, love his zipper nose....


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Happy 2nd Birthday to Brinkley!
> Have fun celebrating your big day.
> 
> You're such a handsome boy, love his zipper nose....



Thanks! My sister-in-law seems to have a problem with it-every time she sees him she makes a comment about it. I call it his personality!


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

Happiest Birthday Brinkley!! arty:arty::banana:arty:arty:

I hope your day and this year are full of fun surprises, loving snuggles and a bit of mischief


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Here he is with his new toy, a chicken! We will see how long it lasts....


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Happy Birthday Mr B, lots of hugs and kisses from me and my Mr B x


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

Happy Birthday, Brinkley!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Happy 2nd Birthday sweet Brinkley!

U da veree zpecial puppee, hugz prom Charlie!


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Happy 2nd birthday handsome Brinkley! Can't believe that you are already 2 :O time has flown! Hope that you had a very special day with lots of lovely treats!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY BRINKLEY!! 

It's been fun watching you grow up, little buddy!!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

dborgers said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY BRINKLEY!!
> 
> It's been fun watching you grow up, little buddy!!
> 
> www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mmke73EQZ08​



Tank yew unkel Danny!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

You're welcome, Brinkley. Hope you had loads of treats for your birthday


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

dborgers said:


> You're welcome, Brinkley. Hope you had loads of treats for your birthday



I got my new chicken and some new tennis balls and we are going for ice cream this weekend!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Happy 4th of July to our special friends! :wavey:


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Buddy's mom forever said:


> Happy 4th of July to our special friends! :wavey:



I got a new pool for my birthday. Here I am trying it out!


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

Brinkley, I'm super jealous of your pool! Looks like you are having fun in it


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Hello Brinkers my friend (hope you don't mind me calling you that!), I would love to take a paddle in your pool, it's been really hot here recently and I need to cool down. Does your mom provide paddling pool service?, refreshments would be great!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Of course you can join me, Uncle B. Water and milkbones will be provided by my mom. She brings them right to the pool!


----------



## GoldenSkies (Feb 27, 2014)

Happy belated birthday Brinkley. What an awesome name.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

GoldenSkies said:


> Happy belated birthday Brinkley. What an awesome name.



Thank you very much!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

fozziesmom said:


> Of course you can join me, Uncle B. Water and milkbones will be provided by my mom. She brings them right to the pool!


Sounds wonderful, I'll book my plane ticket straight away!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Nice pool Brinkley!
Charlie thinks his pool is just a huge water dish. :doh:


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

fozziesmom said:


> I got a new pool for my birthday. Here I am trying it out!
> 
> View attachment 543194


Brinkley, you look like you're in Dog Heaven ... and you are!!! A wet boy is a happy boy


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Good Morning from Brinkley!


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

Hello handsome - have a good breakfast


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Good Morning Brinkley, hope you have a lovely weekend!.


----------



## chloesmomMI (May 4, 2013)

Gud mawnin fruum da dawgee shat, Bwinklee!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Hewwo da Klowee!


----------



## GoldenSkies (Feb 27, 2014)

Good morning Brinkley, what a sweet face


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

What a beautiful picture of Brinkley


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

dborgers said:


> What a beautiful picture of Brinkley



Thanks, Danny! Rudy is very handsome too!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Thanks! I _wish_ I was as good looking as Rudy LOL


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

dborgers said:


> Thanks! I _wish_ I was as good looking as Rudy LOL



Too funny-that's the problem-both these boys are youngsters!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Heading home after a long weekend up north.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

fozziesmom said:


> Heading home after a long weekend up north.
> 
> View attachment 550441


Hope you had a nice time!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Did Brinkley get to swim up North? Bet ya all had a great time.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

HolDaisy said:


> Hope you had a nice time!



We sure did! It was pretty hot-and we have no air in our cottage!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

dborgers said:


> Did Brinkley get to swim up North? Bet ya all had a great time.



Yep, he sure did! When he got tired, he'd rest his front paws on DH's inner tube! Wish I had a pic!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Great photo, sounds like you all had fun. Barnaby says to say hi to his friend Mr Brinkers!.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Hi Uncle B!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Hello Brinkers my young friend thank you for my birthday wishes, have a great weekend!.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Awww, hi Uncle B! It's great to hear from you! Hope you have a nice weekend!


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Have a great weekend beautiful Brinkley


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Hi everyone! I've got my dad's socks! Does anyone want to play keep away with me?


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Hi Brinkley, I love stealing socks as well and wait for somebody to chase me. I don't chew them up, so mom lets me keep the socks for a little while, LOL. - the Benny 

Brinkley is a handsome boy


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

cgriffin said:


> Hi Brinkley, I love stealing socks as well and wait for somebody to chase me. I don't chew them up, so mom lets me keep the socks for a little while, LOL. - the Benny
> 
> Brinkley is a handsome boy



Yep, that's the game that we were playing this morning!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Hello Brinkers my friend, I'm glad you got my flea mail about the sock stealing


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Haha cheeky boy Brinkley stealing socks


----------



## Jud (Aug 10, 2015)

Happy Golden Day Brinks !


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Hello Brinkers, (hope you don't mind me calling you that just like Barnaby used to)!, I just wanted to make sure that you are still stealing those socks and helping your mom with the laundry x


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

swishywagga said:


> Hello Brinkers, (hope you don't mind me calling you that just like Barnaby used to)!, I just wanted to make sure that you are still stealing those socks and helping your mom with the laundry x



Hi Aunty Swishy! Of course I am! Today I helped with the leaves, tho.









That's me and my Dad!


----------



## Jud (Aug 10, 2015)

fozziesmom said:


> Hi Aunty Swishy! Of course I am! Today I helped with the leaves, tho.
> 
> View attachment 582394
> 
> ...




What a happy couple! Great photo!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Aw Brinkers, you and your Dad look wonderful and you both have great smiles!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

It must be so much fun, playing in the leaves!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Buddy's mom forever said:


> It must be so much fun, playing in the leaves!



It is! I take one of my tennis balls, hide it in the leaves, then dig it out!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Ha, ha, Brinkley, I have to watch out Charlie or I can't find his poop in the leaves!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Ha! We don't have that problem since Brinkley thinks poo is a snack. I have to pick it up as soon as he goes....?


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Great photo, what a happy golden boy you are


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

fozziesmom said:


> Ha! We don't have that problem since Brinkley thinks poo is a snack. I have to pick it up as soon as he goes....&#55357;&#56887;


Bwinklee u ztill da babee bwain


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Yes he is!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Wishing you all a very Merry Christmas. Make Sure you get lots of special treats Brinkers, Santa knows what a good boy you've been!.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Aww, thanks Aunty Swishy! He has been a good boy and is trying really hard to be a grown up boy. He's still a bit crazy at times, but getting better. I think he loves pulling grass up in the yard more than anything! Merry Christmas to you too!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I guess it is time to make rounds, Merry Christmas and Happy New Year sweet Brinkley and family from Charlie and his family.

We lobe u manee, manee!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Buddy's mom forever said:


> I guess it is time to make rounds, Merry Christmas and Happy New Year sweet Brinkley and family from Charlie and his family.
> 
> We lobe u manee, manee!



We lobe u manee, manee too, Charlie and family! Merry Christmas!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Merry Christmas from Brinkley and family!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Merry Christmas to you and your family. 
Great picture of Brinkley, love the antlers.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Merry Christmas wonderful Brinkley...you are handsome for sure!!!


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

Ah what a beautiful coat you have Brinkley, you look oh so soooo soft 
Sending you lots of Christmas hugs and lots of special blessings for 2016!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Doug said:


> Ah what a beautiful coat you have Brinkley, you look oh so soooo soft
> Sending you lots of Christmas hugs and lots of special blessings for 2016!



He is soft, for sure! We've had a horrible time with fleas this year because of the warm weather-what a pain!


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Merry Christmas to you all and hope that Santa Paws visited beautiful Brinkley  best wishes for the new year!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

HolDaisy said:


> Merry Christmas to you all and hope that Santa Paws visited beautiful Brinkley  best wishes for the new year!



Yes, he got some new toys with a few more to come today. He played with his best friend Wilbur this morning so he is quite tired right now!


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

fozziesmom said:


> Yes, he got some new toys with a few more to come today. He played with his best friend Wilbur this morning so he is quite tired right now!


Aw bless, glad that he had a good time


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Just stopping by to say hi, I know that Uncle Barnaby is keeping an eye on his favourite Brinkers!.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Hi Auntie Swishy! I am doing well except I have a little tummy upset today. I'm sure I'll be better tomorrow! Thanks for checking on me.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Aw, you look very handsome Brinkers, I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Thank you! I'm much better today, thanks!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I'm glad you're feeling better Brinkers! xxx


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

Naw Brinkley it is so nice to see you 
You have such a beautiful coat and look so huggable. I bet so many can't resist you!
I am so glad that you are feeling a lot better.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Doug said:


> Naw Brinkley it is so nice to see you
> You have such a beautiful coat and look so huggable. I bet so many can't resist you!
> I am so glad that you are feeling a lot better.



Aw, shucks, thanks! People do remark how pretty my coat is, even tho every time my mom tries to brush me I bite the brush!


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Brinkley you are SO handsome! I hope that your tummy is on the mend now.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

HolDaisy said:


> Brinkley you are SO handsome! I hope that your tummy is on the mend now.



Thank you! Sammy is handsome too! I ate something that I shouldn't have and had a little accident on Monday in the house while my mommy was at work. I'm all better now!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Never mind Brinkers accidents happen, Barnaby would say that's his way of letting me know he's around and keeping me on my toes. Glad you have a happy tummy again!


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Just stopping in to say "H:I":wavey: Glad your tummy is better Brinkley!!!

:uhoh::yuck:


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Just stopping by to say hi to you all, hope you are behaving yourself young Brinkers!.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Hi Auntie Swishy! I'm good. I always make sure to get my mom up nice and early everyday, because I am always hungry. Then my dad and I wrestle on the floor! We've got some exciting things happening in the next couple of months, as my human brother is getting ready to graduate from high school. I'm not sure what that is, but it sounds important!









Thanks for checking in!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

fozziesmom said:


> Hi Auntie Swishy! I'm good. I always make sure to get my mom up nice and early everyday, because I am always hungry. Then my dad and I wrestle on the floor! We've got some exciting things happening in the next couple of months, as my human brother is getting ready to graduate from high school. I'm not sure what that is, but it sounds important!
> 
> View attachment 625554
> 
> ...


That's great I'm so glad you're keeping everyone on their toes. Graduation sounds exciting, I'm sure they'll be lots of special celebratory food involved!! :wavey:


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

HI Brinkley!!!!!!!


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

My explanation marks always come out as question marks, don't understand that......


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Hi Miss Nancie! How are Neeko and Molson?


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

fozziesmom said:


> Hi Miss Nancie! How are Neeko and Molson?


We are all good, thanks for asking....Very busy w work, therapy, and just going for walks, spring is here in the Philadelphia Area....all is GOOD!!!!!:::


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Are you sure? Our trees are starting to bud out here in Michigan, but it still is only March 13th! We figure there's at least one more snowstorm coming before spring really gets here....?


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Were hoping we don't hear the S word again in 2016...lol
..


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

We don't want any either!


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Glad to hear that your tummy settled Brinkley. Sammy is the master of eating things he shouldn't ? Ooh that sounds exciting about your human brother! You two must be the best of friends ☺

Sent from my SM-A500FU using Tapatalk


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Yep, he's the one that picked me!(well I chose him)! My older brother was with him until he was 14, so when he went to the Bridge, he knew that he needed a new golden to take care of him.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

fozziesmom said:


> Yep, he's the one that picked me!(well I chose him)! My older brother was with him until he was 14, so when he went to the Bridge, he knew that he needed a new golden to take care of him.


Aw yes and he sent a very special golden boy to look after him too 

Sent from my SM-A500FU using Tapatalk


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Aw, thanks! My mom mostly takes care of me, but I do love my brother!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Hello Brinkley!!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Hi Uncle Danny!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Just wanted to say hello to the lovely Brinkers and Family x


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Hi Nicky!










Hugs and wet puppy kisses from Brinkley!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Hi Brinkers, you're looking very handsome!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Thank you. I'm going to be 3 on July 1st. Mom says she can't believe it!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Wow, nearly three already? Seems like yesterday he was a fluffy ball of joy.

He sure is a handsome boy!!  Please give him a scritch from us.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Will do, Danny!


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Nearly 3! Time flies by! I remember when you first introduced Brinkley to the forum with his adorable baby zipper nose  give him a big hug from us!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

HolDaisy said:


> Nearly 3! Time flies by! I remember when you first introduced Brinkley to the forum with his adorable baby zipper nose  give him a big hug from us!



Hug given!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Charlie says hello to sweet Brinkley. Is winter over there?


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Nope, it is finally spring here. Brinkley thinks it's fun to roll in fresh-cut grass! And hewwo to da Charleez!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Spring is here too, but no fresh cut grass yet. We are just doing spring yard cleaning. Not even leaves showed up on the trees. I guess we are slow bloomers here.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Bwinklee prend u be a gooder boi today an da Happeerezt Bdai to ur Mammee!
Gibe herz da mannee hugz!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

K aye weel. (Thanks, V!)


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Happy Birthday Mom to Brinkers xxx


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Thank you very much! 55 years young...:lol::lol:


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Happy Birthday!!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Thanks, Danny!


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Happy belated birthday!!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Hi Brinkers and Family, hope you're all OK and enjoying the start of summer!.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Hi there! We are doing well! Our son graduated from high school last night and now we are in the throes of graduation party season! Ours is in three weeks. Thank you for asking.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Happy Belated 3rd Birthday Brinkers, I can't believe you're three already, big hugs sent to you sweet boy xxx


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Well, since I couldn't get on the Forum, we totally missed Brinkley's 3rd Birthday, which was July 1st. Happy 3rd Birthday to my #1 zipper-nosed boy!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Brinkleythegolden said:


> Well, since I couldn't get on the Forum, we totally missed Brinkley's 3rd Birthday, which was July 1st. Happy 3rd Birthday to my #1 zipper-nosed boy!


Brinkers I'm so sorry I thought you were two but you're three now, I'm such a silly human!. I hope you had a wonderful day x


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

swishywagga said:


> Brinkers I'm so sorry I thought you were two but you're three now, I'm such a silly human!. I hope you had a wonderful day x


Thanks, Swishy! He just went for a lovely swim in the lake at our cottage, and now he is sleeping..


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

Happy Birthday, Brinkley!


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Happy belated 3rd birthday handsome Mr Brinkley, glad you had a great day! Sammy and the boys send hugs


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Brinkley says thank you!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Hi Brinkers!, just stopping by to say Hi!, hope you and your family are OK and that you have your Howloween Outfit picked out!.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Hi Swishy! Not yet-I guess we better start thinking about it!


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Also just stopping by to say hi


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

Hi to you and Brinkley. Can't wait to see his Halloween outfit!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Hi back at you and Cosmo!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Just wanted to say hi to lovely Brinkers and family, hope you're having a great weekend!! x


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

We are, thanks for asking, Swishy! I have a great picture of Brinkley in the leaves but I have to get on my laptop to post it-I'll do it a bit later. Hope you are having a great weekend too!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Brinkley says Happy Early Thanksgiving!


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

I havent seen you in a while Brinkley....what a handsome young lad you are!!!!! Hello, and Happy Thanksgiving!!!!!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Nash666 said:


> I havent seen you in a while Brinkley....what a handsome young lad you are!!!!! Hello, and Happy Thanksgiving!!!!!


Hi Nancie! I was blocked out of the forum for a bit, then I had to figure out how to post a pic from my IPad. He's pretty hairy these days, and bites the brush every time I try! He's a very energetic 3 year old! How are Neeko and Molson?


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

How are Neeko and Molson?[/QUOTE] Neeko & Molson are awesome!!!! When Molson comes for the weekend, (which is every other weekend) they get into trouble together...Love that Brinkley face!!!!! Cant believe he's 3...wow.....and I know what you mean about biting the brush...Neeko runs from me when I bring it out....Molson, on the other hand loves to be brushed.... our boys are 4, cant believe that either!!! Take care, hope to see more pics of sweet handsome Brinkley....:x


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Aww, shucks, thanks, I'll try to post more. I've never had a golden that didn't like to be brushed-our other two would fall asleep!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

You look wonderful Brinkers, try not to bite the brush and your mom might give you a nice relaxing paw massage!


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

You look as handsome as ever Brinkley


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

HolDaisy said:


> You look as handsome as ever Brinkley


Aww, thanks! Mom says I still act like a puppy! I had a tummy upset last night but I feel better this morning.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Hi Brinkers, sorry to hear you had a tummy upset, did you gobble up too much turkey?. Hope you all have a great weekend!.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm not sure what I ate, but I sure didn't feel good, and mom was none too happy about cleaning the spots up off the rug! She must really love me!


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Aw no, hope you feel better soon Brinkley!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm better, thanks! Mom thinks I may have eaten a bit of stuffing out of one my toys!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I would stick to the turkey stuffing in future Brinkers, I'm glad you're feeling better!.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

We've got lots of snow and it's cold outside! I'm trying to keep warm! Oh, and Merry Christmas! Sorry the second one is a bit out of focus!


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

Ya look like a million bucks, Brinkley. Hope you and your parents have a wonderful Holidays!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

```

```



AtticusJordie said:


> Ya look like a million bucks, Brinkley. Hope you and your parents have a wonderful Holidays!


Thanks! I hope you do too!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Aw Brinkers you look gorgeous and your tree is so pretty. I hope you and your family have a wonderful Christmas and that Santa Paws brings you lots of presents x


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

swishywagga said:


> Aw Brinkers you look gorgeous and your tree is so pretty. I hope you and your family have a wonderful Christmas and that Santa Paws brings you lots of presents x


Thanks, Swishy! I hope so too!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Hi everyone!


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

HI Brinkley!!!!! HAPPY NEW YEAR HANDSOME!!!!!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Brinkers you look gorgeous and very fluffy!!


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

Hi Brinkley! How's Cosmos banana buddy? You look quite handsome!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

tikiandme said:


> Hi Brinkley! How's Cosmos banana buddy? You look quite handsome!


Doing fine! How's my Michigan neighbor Cosmo? Do you ever get "other" fruit when your family is out of bananas? My mom THINKS that apples are a suitable substitute. I think not!!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Thanks, Auntie Swishy!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Nash666 said:


> HI Brinkley!!!!! HAPPY NEW YEAR HANDSOME!!!!!


Hi Miss Nancie! How are Neeko and Molson!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

swishywagga said:


> Brinkers you look gorgeous and very fluffy!!


Yep, my fluffy hair is all over the house!


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Brinkleythegolden said:


> Hi Miss Nancie! How are Neeko and Molson!


We are awesome Brinkley!!!!!!00


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

Brinkleythegolden said:


> Doing fine! How's my Michigan neighbor Cosmo? Do you ever get "other" fruit when your family is out of bananas? My mom THINKS that apples are a suitable substitute. I think not!!


 In the summer my momma gives me some apples from the apple tree in our yard, but I like bananas the best!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Hi Brinkers and family, just wanted to say hi and I hope you're all well and enjoying the start of Spring! x


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

We're doing great, thanks for asking Auntie Swishy!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Hey Brinkley, u b da gooderezt boi todai an mee an mi mammee wishez da Happeerezt Bwdai to ur mammee. Habe da nizerezt dai!

We lobe u manee, manee!

Da Sharlee!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Hi Brinkers!, make sure you spoil your mum today and wish her a Happy Birthday from me. Hugs and rubs to you as well x


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Thanks, Nicky! After many hours at work, I have a week off! It will be so nice!


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Hello Brinkley and family! Sorry it's been a while, but just wanted to say hi and to see how you're doing


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Hi Hollie, we are doing great! (Well except for a hotspot a certain furry family member has managed to get in between his toes!) I've had to keep a sock on it to keep him from chewing on it! Brinkley is turning 4 on July 1st!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Sorry to hear about your hotspot Brinkers, I hope you feel better soon. I'm glad that you found a good use for socks though!. Hope you and your family have a lovely weekend x


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

swishywagga said:


> Sorry to hear about your hotspot Brinkers, I hope you feel better soon. I'm glad that you found a good use for socks though!. Hope you and your family have a lovely weekend x


It's funny-he's a big-time sock stealer but he's been pretty good about not pulling it off!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Aw, super cute!.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Well, today is my sweet Brinkley's 4th Birthday! Where did all the time go?


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Happy Birthday to this big guy!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Happeerezt da Bwdai Bwiklee!

U born on da Kanada Dai an itz Kanadaz da won huundweed pheepth bwdai todai zo u habe to leeb to bee dat old.

Lobe prom Charliee an mi mom saz Happee bwdai to u!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Fank yew Charwee!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I'm a little late but Happy Birthday Beautiful Brinkers! xxxxx
:--heart::--heart::--heart::--heart:


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Thanks, Nicky! He was very spoiled yesterday!


----------

